# Come funzionano i punti e i ban?



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Come funziona?
Come è possibile che un utente venga bannato se altri utenti non lo sono stati?
Questo perché il numero degli utenti attivi e il sistema non consentono di dare tanti punti da far andare chi ha, tipo, 25 punti a - 10, prendendo cioè almeno 35 punti negativi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Ad esempio io ho al momento 39 punti.
Per essere bannata (ma non era una sospensione? <Boh ho capito male, forse) dovrei ricevere 49 punti negati, non compensati da alcun voto positivo.
E' possibile?
Mi pare di no.


----------



## Micia (28 Luglio 2010)

nemmeno a me.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2010)

*leggete*

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=57380&postcount=24


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

*Dalla prossima settimana in poi, siete voi a condurre il forum, nel bene e nel male.* Come sempre, sono disponibile a discutere i vari aspetti e migliorie, nella visione dell'insieme e senza sconvolgimenti.

Non mi pare che sia quello che è successo oggi. 

Se sei disponibile a discutere i vari aspetti ti chiederei se non  ritieni meglio cancellare le cose pessime che sono state scritte oggi da più utenti piuttosto che bannare/sospendere un solo protagonista


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

E chi è che ha il potere di dare 5 punti (positivi o negativi) a botta e quante botte ha disponibili al giorno e con quale criterio è stato stabilito questo maggior potere delle botte?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Luglio 2010)

In esclusiva e soltanto a questa occasione, la tabella completa dei gruppi utenti, tanto per farvi capire cosa c'è e cosa non c'è:

```
Titolo                              Utenti Primari  Utenti Addizionali
(COPPA) Users Awaiting Moderation   1               -
Administrators                      2               -
Moderators                          1               -
Registered Users                    303             -
Super Moderators                    1               -
Users Awaiting Email Confirmation   4               -
Cloni autorizzati                   -               9
Hidden Administrators               1               -
Spammer                             2               -
Utenti attivi                       119             -
Utenti cancellati                   34              -
Utenti esclusi                      3               -
Utenti in attesa di tempi migliori  -               -
Utenti in convalescenza             -               -
Utenti inattivi                     6               -
```
Gli utenti attivi possono dare voti postivi e negativi. Al giorno si connettono fra 60 e 80 utenti diversi, fra di questi oltre 40 attivi. Se ciascuno ha una media di 2 punti di forza, un singolo utente potrebbe ricevere fino a 80 punti negativi, sufficiente per farlo soccombere per 70 giorni.

Fra gli amministratori, moderatori e supermoderatori figurano utenze finte che non entrano mai in scena, ma riservano il nomer, in modo da evitare che un utente si registri con un nome improprio.

Quibbelqurz è l'amministratore nascosto (Hidden Administrators). Ha gli stessi diritti di un utente normale, ma non può soccombere. Al massimo può avere un punteggio spaventosamente negativo. Tengo questo stato per un periodo di osservazione, poi sarà trasformato a utente attivo normalissimo.


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

*Hai dato troppa reputazione nelle ultime 24 ore, riprova più tardi.*

che modi!!:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2010)

Beato chi ci capisce


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> In esclusiva e soltanto a questa occasione, la tabella completa dei gruppi utenti, tanto per farvi capire cosa c'è e cosa non c'è:
> 
> ```
> Titolo                              Utenti Primari  Utenti Addizionali
> ...


*Cioè ci sarebbero 80 o 60 utenti* registrati (che nessuno ricorda di aver mai letto o che sono quelli che hanno raccontato una storia assurda, dopo tre post hanno detto che li avevamo trattati male e avevano salutato, ma non si arriva a 80), *che entrerebbero giusto per dar punti e, leggendo quel thread, li avrebbero dati tutti a un utente??????????*  (inoltre chi non ha al suo attivo un minimo di post non era stato detto che non poteva votare?)


----------



## Papero (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cioè ci sarebbero 80 utenti registrati (che nessuno ricorda di aver mai letto o che sono quelli che hanno raccontato una storia assurda, dopo tre post hanno detto che li avevamo trattati male e avevano salutato) che entrerebbero giusto per dar punti e, leggendo quel thread, li avrebbero dati tutti a un utente??????????


Io mi meraviglio di più a leggere che qualcuno ha tentato di dare a quell'elemento della "reputazione" positiva nonostante lo schifo che ha vomitato sul forum. Spero anche di non rivederlo mai più


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io mi meraviglio di più a leggere che qualcuno ha tentato di dare a quell'elemento della "reputazione" positiva nonostante lo schifo che ha vomitato sul forum. Spero anche di non rivederlo mai più


 Opinione.
Io mi meraviglio di come (NON) funziona il sistema.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Cioè ci sarebbero 80 o 60 utenti* registrati (che nessuno ricorda di aver mai letto o che sono quelli che hanno raccontato una storia assurda, dopo tre post hanno detto che li avevamo trattati male e avevano salutato, ma non si arriva a 80), *che entrerebbero giusto per dar punti e, leggendo quel thread, li avrebbero dati tutti a un utente??????????*  (inoltre chi non ha al suo attivo un minimo di post non era stato detto che non poteva votare?)


Gli utenti attivi sono, se non erro, coloro che hanno scritto 50+ messaggi. Non importa *quando *l'hanno fatto. Non importa *come*. Hanno scritto e hanno il diritto di voto.


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io mi meraviglio di più a leggere che qualcuno ha tentato di dare a quell'elemento della "reputazione" positiva nonostante lo schifo che ha vomitato sul forum. Spero anche di non rivederlo mai più


io sono tra coloro papero. e l'ho fatto perchè era evidente che lui volesse essere sbattuto fuori e , confidando sulla sua razionalità  ho sperato che cambiasse idea. 


l'istinto ha vinto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Gli utenti attivi sono, se non erro, coloro che hanno scritto 50+ messaggi. Non importa *quando *l'hanno fatto. Non importa *come*. Hanno scritto e hanno il diritto di voto.


 Chiedevo se era credibile che 50 utenti, che non siano cloni, che non sono realmente attivi (visto che non scrivono e non sono ricordati dagli utenti abituali) siano entrati per votare negativo UN SOLO utente.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

EVIDENTEMENTE :updue: !


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

quindi 10 cloni tutti di uno stesso soggetto fisico, possono influire sensibilmente sulla caduta o la tenuta di un nik


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

*Pero' ...*

La domanda nasce spontanea (come diceva Antoni Lubrano) ... ma se fosse stata bannata Mari' avreste fatto lo stesso chiasso che state a fare ora per l'utente bannato? 


:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> La domanda nasce spontanea (come diceva Antoni Lubrano) ... ma se fosse stata bannata Mari' avreste fatto lo stesso chiasso che state a fare ora per l'utente bannato?
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Se fosse stata bannata anche Mari' sarebbe stato più credibile, anche se sarebbe lo stesso strano con il reale numero di utenti attivi.
Io conosco almeno tre o quattro nick che entrano saltuariamente, ma non si accanirebbero su un solo nick o, molto più probabilmente, non leggerebbero neppure quel thread.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quindi 10 cloni tutti di uno stesso soggetto fisico, possono influire sensibilmente sulla caduta o la tenuta di un nik


 Meno se oltre ai cloni c'è qualche utente ...più utente degli altri (ho chiesto altrove i criteri).


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meno se oltre ai cloni c'è qualche utente ...più utente degli altri (ho chiesto altrove i criteri).




si, ho letto.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> La domanda nasce spontanea (come diceva Antoni Lubrano) ... ma se fosse stata bannata Mari' avreste fatto lo stesso chiasso che state a fare ora per l'utente bannato?
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Embè mi pare che il chiasso lo abbia fatto solo un'utente eh? 
Gli altri non hanno mosso una piega
Che te frega Marì, a me importa che non schifi me, anche se sai benissimo che non sono uno stinco di santo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Se fosse stata bannata anche Mari' sarebbe stato più credibile*, anche se sarebbe lo stesso strano con il reale numero di utenti attivi.
> Io conosco almeno tre o quattro nick che entrano saltuariamente, ma non si accanirebbero su un solo nick o, molto più probabilmente, non leggerebbero neppure quel thread.


Per te? ... Persa hai perduto cane da guardia, rassegnati ... non ti sara' difficile sostituirlo  coraggio!




*Te la dedico con tutto il Quore*​ 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyAZsLjDEzc


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiedevo se era credibile che 50 utenti, che non siano cloni, che non sono realmente attivi (visto che non scrivono e non sono ricordati dagli utenti abituali) siano entrati per votare negativo UN SOLO utente.


Non è credibile. Ma sono stato generoso donatore di punteggi negativi a una serie di persone e altrettanto generoso donatore di punteggi positivi per un'altra serie di persone, allo scopo di raggiungere il quorum necessario per affondare la nave.

Avevo avvisato Eteocle, se avesse dato ancora una volta il meglio del peggio, gli avrei segato a forza di click. Sono stato iperattivo, certo, ma sicuramente non sono stato l'unico. E anche se fossi stato l'unico, di fronte alle sue perle non mi vergogno di dire, che di schifo come quello ho letto pochissimo in vita mia.

Non so cosa gli abbia preso, ma ha tutta l'aria di schizofrenia multiutente su unico account. Ossia un'account, più esseri viventi. Fine della storia.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè mi pare che il chiasso lo abbia fatto solo un'utente eh?
> Gli altri non hanno mosso una piega
> Che te frega Marì, a me importa che non schifi me, *anche se sai benissimo che non sono uno stinco di santo*:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Pinceton, nessuno e' perfetto, ricorda


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton, nessuno e' perfetto, ricorda


E a me il nonno insegnava che nessuno è santo, neppure la mamma e mia sorella:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Tra imperfetti ci si capisce sempre.
Ma il sistema di Giovanni è geniale.

Giovanni mi ricorda Archimede Pitagorico che ha inventato la macchina contro la banda bassotti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è credibile. Ma sono stato generoso donatore di punteggi negativi a una serie di persone e altrettanto generoso donatore di punteggi positivi per un'altra serie di persone, allo scopo di raggiungere il quorum necessario per affondare la nave.
> 
> Avevo avvisato Eteocle, se avesse dato ancora una volta il meglio del peggio, gli avrei segato a forza di click. Sono stato iperattivo, certo, ma sicuramente non sono stato l'unico. E anche se fossi stato l'unico, di fronte alle sue perle non mi vergogno di dire, che di schifo come quello ho letto pochissimo in vita mia.
> 
> Non so cosa gli abbia preso, ma ha tutta l'aria di schizofrenia multiutente su unico account. Ossia un'account, più esseri viventi. Fine della storia.


 Allora la moderazione democratica è una presa in giro, visto che conservi poteri di moderazione e li usi con chi non ti piace e con chi ti piace.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora la moderazione democratica è una presa in giro, visto che conservi poteri di moderazione e li usi con chi non ti piace e con chi ti piace.


Temo proprio tu non abbia ancora capito come funziona il sistema.
Funziona benissimo. Non ci arrivi? Eppure in matematica 2 +2 fa 4 e non 5 o 6 a seconda di come dice la maestra. Capisci?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E a me il nonno insegnava che nessuno è santo, neppure la mamma e mia sorella:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Tra imperfetti ci si capisce sempre.
> Ma il sistema di Giovanni è geniale.
> 
> Giovanni mi ricorda Archimede Pitagorico che ha inventato la macchina contro la banda bassotti











:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per te? ... Persa hai perduto cane da guardia, rassegnati ... non ti sara' difficile sostituirlo  coraggio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non ho bisogno né di cani da guardia, né di principi, né di spalle.
E, visto che l'ammonistratore non ha ritenuto opportuno eliminare i post scritti, ma solo un utente a sua discrezione, quello che è stato scritto rimane e ognuno si è autodefinito con i suoi scritti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Temo proprio tu non abbia ancora capito come funziona il sistema.
> Funziona benissimo. Non ci arrivi? Eppure in matematica 2 +2 fa 4 e non 5 o 6 a seconda di come dice la maestra. Capisci?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Sei tu che non sai leggere la risposta che ha dato Giovanni.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno né di cani da guardia, né di principi, né di spalle.
> E, visto che l'ammonistratore non ha ritenuto opportuno eliminare i post scritti, ma solo un utente a sua discrezione, quello che è stato scritto rimane e ognuno si è autodefinito con i suoi scritti.


Tutti noi qui dentro ora, siamo il prodotto dei nostri scritti.


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è credibile. Ma sono stato generoso donatore di punteggi negativi a una serie di persone e altrettanto generoso donatore di punteggi positivi per un'altra serie di persone, allo scopo di raggiungere il quorum necessario per affondare la nave.
> 
> Avevo avvisato Eteocle, se avesse dato ancora una volta il meglio del peggio, gli avrei segato a forza di click. Sono stato iperattivo, certo, ma sicuramente non sono stato l'unico. E anche se fossi stato l'unico, di fronte alle sue perle non mi vergogno di dire, che di schifo come quello ho letto pochissimo in vita mia.
> 
> Non so cosa gli abbia preso, ma ha tutta l'aria di schizofrenia multiutente su unico account. Ossia un'account, più esseri viventi. Fine della storia.


Comprendo le tue ragioni admin, e mi rendo conto che non sia semplice gestire situazioni simili .

Purtroppo i toni e i contenuti che abbiamo letto in queste ultime ore non  godranno del privilegio di rimanere unici o quantomeno rari, perchè il malessere umano ha modo di manifestarsi nei  modi come  nei tempi piu' personali. e spesso quello piu' pericoloso è il piu' subdolo.
buon lavoro Giovanni.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Io non ho bisogno né di cani da guardia, né di principi, né di spalle.*
> E, visto che l'ammonistratore non ha ritenuto opportuno eliminare i post scritti, ma solo un utente a sua discrezione, quello che è stato scritto rimane e ognuno si è autodefinito con i suoi scritti.


Lo dici a me??? ... che da sempre sono una solista? :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora la moderazione democratica è una presa in giro, visto che conservi poteri di moderazione e li usi con chi non ti piace e con chi ti piace.


No. Non è una presa in giro. Io leggo lo schifo e lo valorizzo. Se poi faccio due passi avantio e leggo altro schifo, mi viene da pensare che non ha capito il messaggio. Come bene sai, esistono accordi taciti e altri espliciti. Io avevo avvisato Eteocle per esplicito che questa sarebbe stata la sua unica occasione per riprendersi. Per qualche giorno ha tenuto conto, poi si è dimenticato dei propositi, e ora nuota nell'oblio.

Ho usato la mia conoscenza per votargli contro. Io so quanti punti di forza ho, e quindi gli posso nuotare contro con qualche click.

Ora, se tu sai quanti punti aveva Eteocle, mi chiedo come fai, visto che non hai accesso al suo account. Non avresti potuto fare una serie di calcoli se non sapevi esattamente quanti aveva prima.

Ci illumini come hai fatto a sapere? Dubito che sia lui a raccontarti per punto e filo quanti ne ha.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutti noi qui dentro ora, siamo il prodotto dei nostri scritti.


 Questa meravigliosa filosafia cheniana mi scuote nel profondo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> No. Non è una presa in giro. Io leggo lo schifo e lo valorizzo. Se poi faccio due passi avantio e leggo altro schifo, mi viene da pensare che non ha capito il messaggio. Come bene sai, esistono accordi taciti e altri espliciti. Io avevo avvisato Eteocle per esplicito che questa sarebbe stata la sua unica occasione per riprendersi. Per qualche giorno ha tenuto conto, poi si è dimenticato dei propositi, e ora nuota nell'oblio.
> 
> Ho usato la mia conoscenza per votargli contro. Io so quanti punti di forza ho, e quindi gli posso nuotare contro con qualche click.
> 
> ...


Me li ha detti lui.
Mi pare semplice ed evidente.
Volevo saperlo per capire come era potuto accadere che fosse stato bannato solo lui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Me li ha detti lui.
> Mi pare semplice ed evidente.
> Volevo saperlo per capire come era potuto accadere che fosse stato bannato solo lui.


Non ho abbastanza punti per andare oltre. Questa mossa mi ha escluso dai voti. Per i prossimi 2 giorni non posso votare come qualunque altro utente che avesse dato fondo ai suoi punteggi.


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

insomma ti sei svenato.
beccate sto litro di sangue , vampiro!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non ho abbastanza punti per andare oltre. Questa mossa mi ha escluso dai voti. Per i prossimi 2 giorni non posso votare come qualunque altro utente che avesse dato fondo ai suoi punteggi.


 Quindi io potrei insultare chi voglio e, anche se, putacaso, ti fossi antipatica, o avessi uno stile non coerente con la nuova linea che intendi dare al forum, non potrei essere bannata?
Ovvio a meno che tutti gli utenti non mi diano che voti negativi?


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2010)

*Persa*

E basta dai!!


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

*0scuro*

E basta dai!


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> La domanda nasce spontanea (come diceva Antoni Lubrano) ... ma se fosse stata bannata Mari' avreste fatto lo stesso chiasso che state a fare ora per l'utente bannato?
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


 Penso di sì...io non trovo carina la maleducazione dovunque stia...e non trovo neanche carinoc he uno non possa esprimersi se il sistema si dice democratico e in qualche modo autogestito...quindi a me sarebbe dispiaciuto comunque...per chiunque...


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> E basta dai!


:confuso: che ne sai di Oscuro?! :diffi:


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> No. Non è una presa in giro. Io leggo lo schifo e lo valorizzo. Se poi faccio due passi avantio e leggo altro schifo, mi viene da pensare che non ha capito il messaggio. Come bene sai, esistono accordi taciti e altri espliciti. Io avevo avvisato Eteocle per esplicito che questa sarebbe stata la sua unica occasione per riprendersi. Per qualche giorno ha tenuto conto, poi si è dimenticato dei propositi, e ora nuota nell'oblio.
> 
> Ho usato la mia conoscenza per votargli contro. Io so quanti punti di forza ho, e quindi gli posso nuotare contro con qualche click.
> 
> ...


 Io non ho capito una cosa (la colpa è del fatto che in matematica capisco poco più di nulla...non si può esser perfetti in ogni campo!): ma tu sei in graod di dar punti + o - indipendentemente dal fattoc he devi farti prima un giro tra i vari post di diversi utenti al contrario di come possiam fare noi?


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :confuso: che ne sai di Oscuro?! :diffi:


:confuso: ma sei capace solo di fare domande?!:diffi:


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Penso di sì...io non trovo carina la maleducazione dovunque stia...e non trovo neanche carinoc he uno non possa esprimersi se il sistema si dice democratico e in qualche modo autogestito...quindi a me sarebbe dispiaciuto comunque...per chiunque...


Tinke tu sei un caso speciale, sei una cacacazza come me  ma non pensare che se fossi stata bannata io si sarebbe fatta tutta sta caciara ... non lo pensare minimamente, io qua dentro non ho MAI raccolto simpatie, mi e' stato detto da persone "credibili" al di sopra di ogni sospetto  ... pochi giorni fa mi e' stato detto che hanno fatto girare messaggi in MP e e-mail dove si avvertiva di stare in guardia contro di me, perche' ero pericola  capito? ... le stesse persone che poi fanno le carine (a volte) con me, mi sono stati confidati i nomi ed i nick di questi "esemplari", OK?


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> :confuso: ma sei capace solo di fare domande?!:diffi:



Beh, l'ultimo arrivato (?) sei tu, presentati.


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tinke tu sei un caso speciale, sei una cacacazza come me  ma non pensare che se fossi stata bannata io si sarebbe fatta tutta sta caciara ... non lo pensare minimamente,* io qua dentro non ho MAI raccolto simpatie,* mi e' stato detto da persone "credibili" al di sopra di ogni sospetto  ... pochi giorni fa mi e' stato detto che hanno fatto girare messaggi in MP e e-mail dove si avvertiva di stare in guardia contro di me, perche' ero pericola  capito? ... le stesse persone che poi fanno le carine (a volte) con me, mi sono stati confidati i nomi ed i nick di questi "esemplari", OK?


ti sei mai chiesta perchè?
Sei sicura di esserti comportata sempre correttamente?
Anche ieri?
Possibile che solo gli altri sbaglino?
E se sei così tranquilla e serena con te stessa cosa ti frega se circolano pm?
vai per la tua strada no?
Lo dico per il bene di tutti, facciamo *tutti *un passo indietro e smettiamola con queste storie perchè sono veramente ammorbanti , noiose e poco edificanti.


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

ho letto un pò in giro.
ma Mari' in questi giorni non aveva detto che aveva gli MP bloccati da sempre?
e non aveva scritto che non diceva mai bugie?
una bugia sul fatto di non dire mai bugie le annulla tutte e due?
oggi mi faccio troppe domande.


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Beh, l'ultimo arrivato (?) sei tu, presentati.


lo ho già fatto. tu ti sei mai presentata?
che curiosa che sei però


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tinke tu sei un caso speciale, sei una cacacazza come me  ma non pensare che se fossi stata bannata io si sarebbe fatta tutta sta caciara ... non lo pensare minimamente, io qua dentro non ho MAI raccolto simpatie, mi e' stato detto da persone "credibili" al di sopra di ogni sospetto  ... pochi giorni fa mi e' stato detto che hanno fatto girare messaggi in MP e e-mail dove si avvertiva di stare in guardia contro di me, perche' ero pericola  capito? ... le stesse persone che poi fanno le carine (a volte) con me, mi sono stati confidati i nomi ed i nick di questi "esemplari", OK?


A me non è arrivato nulla... però, scusami se lo faccio notare, non solo trovo vergognoso che qualcuno mandi mp di tal fatta...trovo UGUALMENTE vergognoso che qualcuno lo vada a ridire concimando con la cacca il terreno già fertile di battaglia...un pò a dire: se la cacca la fanno gli altri, chi la trapsorta si sporta e ne puzza!


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora la moderazione democratica è una presa in giro, visto che conservi poteri di moderazione e li usi con chi non ti piace e con chi ti piace.


per come ho capito io confused quello che ha fatto giovanni l'avrebbe potuto fare chiunque
solo che magari lui ha qualche informazione in più
e sarà uno degli utenti il cui voto pesa più dell'unità

formalmente sembra corretto


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> E basta dai!


 
ussignur :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ussignur :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non mi dica che trova ilare un uomo in kilt, con i capelli lunghi e le trecce


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> A me non è arrivato nulla... però, scusami se lo faccio notare, non solo trovo vergognoso che qualcuno mandi mp di tal fatta...trovo UGUALMENTE vergognoso che qualcuno lo vada a ridire concimando con la cacca il terreno già fertile di battaglia...un pò a dire: se la cacca la fanno gli altri, chi la trapsorta si sporta e ne puzza!


 
quoto a mani basse


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> non mi dica che trova ilare un uomo in kilt, con i capelli lunghi e le trecce


gay? :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> A me non è arrivato nulla... però, scusami se lo faccio notare, non solo trovo vergognoso che qualcuno mandi mp di tal fatta...trovo UGUALMENTE vergognoso che qualcuno lo vada a ridire concimando con la cacca il terreno già fertile di battaglia...un pò a dire: se la cacca la fanno gli altri, *chi la trapsorta si sporta e ne puzza!*


Ho considerato anche questo! ... l'ho messo in conto, c'e' gente a cui piace, e' portata, a giocare su due tavoli  generalmente si chiamano doppiogiochisti, credono di essere iltelligenti oltre la norma, non sanno che: Ca' nisciun e' fesso. :mrgreen:


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> gay? :carneval:


ha mai letto le nostre storie? evidentemento non lo ha fatto. 
e non ci chiamiamo higlander a caso. provare per credere


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *E chi è che ha il potere di dare 5 punti (positivi o negativi) a botta* e quante botte ha disponibili al giorno e con quale criterio è stato stabilito questo maggior potere delle botte?


 A me almeno due nick hanno dato due reputazione (positive): una da 6 punti, una da almeno 5 (o 4 non ricordo).


----------



## Giusy (29 Luglio 2010)

Io ci capisco sempre meno.
E il metodo della reputazione mi convince sempre meno.... Forse perchè non l'ho capito? :condom:


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2010)

ho 52 punti: mi mettessi a pigiare conterei di più?
il potere è nelle mie manine affusolate ?
si possono vendere ?
se li accumulo poi posso comprarmi due spazi per gli avatar?
mi spettano 5 alberghi?










*ps.vi toccate?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per come ho capito io confused quello che ha fatto giovanni l'avrebbe potuto fare chiunque
> solo che magari lui ha qualche informazione in più
> e sarà uno degli utenti il cui voto pesa più dell'unità
> 
> formalmente sembra corretto


 Ho fatto i calcoli e il mio punto vale 5.
Non potrei che dare 5 punti - (o +) a un utente non dargliene 40.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> A me non è arrivato nulla... però, scusami se lo faccio notare, non solo trovo vergognoso che qualcuno mandi mp di tal fatta...trovo UGUALMENTE vergognoso che qualcuno lo vada a ridire concimando con la cacca il terreno già fertile di battaglia...un pò a dire: se la cacca la fanno gli altri, chi la trapsorta si sporta e ne puzza!





Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto a mani basse


 Mi unisco


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ho 52 punti*: mi mettessi a pigiare conterei di più?
> il potere è nelle mie manine affusolate ?
> si possono vendere ?
> se li accumulo poi posso comprarmi due spazi per gli avatar?
> ...


maledetta 
 :racchia:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho 52 punti: mi mettessi a pigiare conterei di più?
> il potere è nelle mie manine affusolate ?
> si possono vendere ?
> se li accumulo poi posso comprarmi due spazi per gli avatar?
> ...


ti banno senza passare dal Via.


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io ci capisco sempre meno.
> E il metodo della reputazione mi convince sempre meno.... Forse perchè non l'ho capito? :condom:


bannata perchè non capisci niente.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi unisco


Persa tu non puoi parlare :ira: la "leghista" ti scopri' che ai nuovi utenti, quelli appena iscritti sconsigliavi di entrare nella 101 ... ricordi? :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> maledetta
> :racchia:


 che ci posso fare se godo di un'ottima reputazione.
non farmi innervosire che ti pigio un paio di volta e faccio filotto sai:angeletto:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho 52 punti: mi mettessi a pigiare conterei di più?
> il potere è nelle mie manine affusolate ?
> si possono vendere ?
> se li accumulo poi posso comprarmi due spazi per gli avatar?
> ...


Se hai 52 punti è praticamente impossibile che tu venga bannata, qualsiasi cosa tu faccia, a meno che tutti gli utenti ti diano valutazione negativa ....compresi gli utenti che non scrivono da mesi e che arrivino qui improvvisamente tutti insieme per quello scopo o ...intervenga di nuovo admin con superpunti.


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ci posso fare se godo di un'ottima reputazione.
> non farmi innervosire che ti pigio un paio di volta e faccio filotto sai:angeletto:


 
stupendo avatarro.

non che gli altri non lo siano,ma cromaticamente questo mi ha colpito.

Andy?


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

si, vabbè, ma se uno ha i peli superflui come fa?


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho 52 punti: mi mettessi a pigiare conterei di più?
> il potere è nelle mie manine affusolate ?
> si possono vendere ?
> se li accumulo poi posso comprarmi due spazi per gli avatar?
> ...


Ti dispiace levare il lucidalabbra? mi da noia il riflesso.:singleeye:

io ne ho molti di più ma siccome sono matura e lontana da queste piccolezze 
non ci faccio quasi neanche attenzione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa tu non puoi parlare :ira: la "leghista" ti scopri' che ai nuovi utenti, quelli appena iscritti sconsigliavi di entrare nella 101 ... ricordi? :carneval:


 Allora è chiaro che non ti piaccio.
E' anche chiaro che sei disposta a tutto.
Ma usare le affermazioni di Cat come argomento d'autorità mi pare che non possa che abbassare ulteriormente la tua reputazione reale, aldilà delle cazzate delle moderazioni democratiche.
Moderazione che è democratica come la DDR.


----------



## Giusy (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> bannata perchè non capisci niente.:mrgreen:


:triste::triste::triste:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> :triste::triste::triste:


 
Ma amore!!!

noooo non fare cosi ..ti prego...scherzavo!

vieni sulla mia moto che ti porto a fare un giro.


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ti dispiace levare il lucidalabbra? mi da noia il riflesso.:singleeye:
> 
> io ne ho molti di più ma siccome sono matura e lontana da queste piccolezze
> non ci faccio quasi neanche attenzione


 è la simpatia che mi frega:racchia:


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ti dispiace levare il lucidalabbra? mi da noia il riflesso.:singleeye:
> 
> io ne ho molti di più ma siccome sono matura e lontana da queste piccolezze
> non ci faccio quasi neanche attenzione


 
cresci


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Allora è chiaro che non ti piaccio.*
> *E' anche chiaro che sei disposta a tutto.*
> Ma usare le affermazioni di Cat come argomento d'autorità mi pare che non possa che abbassare ulteriormente la tua reputazione reale, aldilà delle cazzate delle moderazioni democratiche.
> Moderazione che è democratica come la DDR.


Sbagli! ... mi sei indifferente ... mi piace la precisione, e la "leghista" in quel caso lu fu con prove provate.


----------



## Giusy (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma amore!!!
> 
> noooo non fare cosi ..ti prego...scherzavo!
> 
> vieni sulla mia moto che ti porto a fare un giro.


Magari in un altro thread.....


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> cresci


che modi








Pensavo mi chiedeste almeno quanti:racchia::racchia::racchia:


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton, nessuno e' perfetto, ricorda


 ti fai di nuovo infinocchiare da quello che a volte ti insulta, a volte finge di essere dalla tua parte? 
sei più furba di così. Cave canem


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me almeno due nick hanno dato due reputazione (positive): una da 6 punti, una da almeno 5 (o 4 non ricordo).


mo' mi inchezz :incazzato:


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è credibile. Ma sono stato generoso donatore di punteggi negativi a una serie di persone e altrettanto generoso donatore di punteggi positivi per un'altra serie di persone, allo scopo di raggiungere il quorum necessario per affondare la nave.
> 
> Avevo avvisato Eteocle, se avesse dato ancora una volta il meglio del peggio, gli avrei segato a forza di click. Sono stato iperattivo, certo, ma sicuramente non sono stato l'unico. E anche se fossi stato l'unico, di fronte alle sue perle non mi vergogno di dire, che di schifo come quello ho letto pochissimo in vita mia.
> 
> Non so cosa gli abbia preso, ma ha tutta l'aria di schizofrenia multiutente su unico account. Ossia un'account, più esseri viventi. Fine della storia.


 ma i tuoi click quanto valgono?
e i miei? 
Quanti click devo fare per ridare reputazione allo stesso utente?


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mo' mi inchezz :incazzato:


:carneval: cresci


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval: cresci


di quanto?
kg o cm?
ti tocchi? 
:carneval:
mi pigi?


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho considerato anche questo! ... l'ho messo in conto, c'e' gente a cui piace, e' portata, a giocare su due tavoli  generalmente si chiamano doppiogiochisti, credono di essere iltelligenti oltre la norma, non sanno che: Ca' nisciun e' fesso. :mrgreen:


Questo mio commento vale anche i 2 punti in negativo che mi sono stati assegnati  evidentemente ho azzeccato  :carneval: toccata e affondata :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl: 


Proseguiamo! :mexican:


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tinke tu sei un caso speciale, sei una cacacazza come me  ma non pensare che se fossi stata bannata io si sarebbe fatta tutta sta caciara ... non lo pensare minimamente, io qua dentro non ho MAI raccolto simpatie, mi e' stato detto da persone "credibili" al di sopra di ogni sospetto  ... pochi giorni fa mi e' stato detto che hanno fatto girare messaggi in MP e e-mail dove si avvertiva di stare in guardia contro di me, perche' ero pericola  capito? ... le stesse persone che poi fanno le carine (a volte) con me, mi sono stati confidati i nomi ed i nick di questi "esemplari", OK?


ti fidi delle voci!?!?


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> di quanto?
> kg o cm?
> ti tocchi?
> :carneval:
> mi pigi?


non pigiarla abi che manco ringrazia sta racchia :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> di quanto?
> kg o cm?
> ti tocchi?
> :carneval:
> mi pigi?





brugola ha detto:


> non pigiarla abi che manco ringrazia sta racchia :mrgreen:


scusate, forse mi è sfuggito!!
Sono seppellta dai punti positivi:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:
rimandare con notifica di avvenuta ricezione che poi vi ripigio , grazzzzzzie:mexican:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> scusate, forse mi è sfuggito!!
> Sono seppellta dai punti positivi:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:
> rimandare con notifica di avvenuta ricezione che poi vi ripigio , grazzzzzzie:mexican:


 
sdraiati, che arrivo a 250 km all'ora.


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> sdraiati per terra che arrivo a 250 km all'ora.


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


:mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mo' mi inchezz :incazzato:


ti ho pigiata. 
a parte che è uscito un pus strano :mrgreen: 
ma mi dice che devo aspettare a dare reputazione


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

chi è quel bastardo che mi ha levato un punto???

_darmi approvazione no? racchia!_

più che altro per quel racchia:singleeye:

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ti ho pigiata.
> a parte che è uscito un pus strano :mrgreen:
> ma mi dice che devo aspettare a dare reputazione


anche a me lo dice. E si che io pigio, pigio pigio...


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma i tuoi click quanto valgono?
> e* i miei? *
> Quanti click devo fare per ridare reputazione allo stesso utente?


Solo 1  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> chi è quel bastardo che mi ha levato un punto???
> 
> _darmi approvazione no? racchia!_
> 
> ...


-1 ?

chi è stato quel magnifico?


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> chi è quel bastardo che mi ha levato un punto???
> 
> _darmi approvazione no? racchia!_
> 
> ...


era di approvazione, signora ABI. d'ora in poi approverò solo il CAB


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> -1 ?
> 
> chi è stato quel magnifico?


che fetecchie, racchie, invidiose.
Volete rovinarmi la reputazione:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> era di approvazione, signora ABI. d'ora in poi approverò solo il CAB


sciur juan  fa minga ingan, veda di pigiare con criterio.
Me l'ha levato invece che aggiungerlo.
Appena posso la pigio in negativo fino a spremerla:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2010)

*aia*

ehi...qui c'è gente che tira freccette al posto dei punti :unhappy:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehi...qui c'è gente che tira freccette al posto dei punti :unhappy:


 
sono deficente. solo ora mi accorgo che sulla firma c'è l'autore.

sto quadro è stupendo. andy di solito mi stufa. ma questo è straordinario.


----------



## Fabry (29 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehi...qui c'è gente che tira freccette al posto dei punti :unhappy:




Ed ha una gran mira


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ed ha una gran mira


 scusa se te lo dico fabry...quando scorgo il tuo avatar mi viene come da scacciare insetti che mi saltano addosso
paura:racchia:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

si fabry, pure a me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Alcuni, ogni volta che scrivono, vorrebbero colpire, ma non ci riescono e, poiché non sono abbastanza attrezzati e usano questo...






gli torna indietro.
Ma neppure se ne accorgono.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa se te lo dico fabry...quando scorgo il tuo avatar mi viene come da scacciare insetti che mi saltano addosso
> paura:racchia:


 E' bellissimo!!


----------



## Fabry (29 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa se te lo dico fabry...quando scorgo il tuo avatar mi viene come da scacciare insetti che mi saltano addosso
> paura:racchia:




Sono piccoli uomini.....ma hai notato il furbetto tranquillamente seduto che si gusta gli altri che invece corrono come ossessi


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Sono piccoli uomini.....ma hai notato il furbetto tranquillamente seduto che si gusta gli altri che invece corrono come ossessi


Ciao Fabry!!!
Mi piace moltissimo.
Non avevo notato quello fermo!!
avatar stupendo:up:




(pigia va':mrgreen


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Sono piccoli uomini.....ma hai notato il furbetto tranquillamente seduto che si gusta gli altri che invece corrono come ossessi


naaaaaaaaaaaa

e tu sei quello!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *(pigia va'*:mrgreen


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che fetecchie, racchie, invidiose.
> Volete rovinarmi la reputazione:mexican:


ci provo, ma non riesco.
per ora


----------



## Fabry (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> e tu sei quello!




Mi applico e sto imparando :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Alcuni, ogni volta che scrivono, vorrebbero colpire, ma non ci riescono e, poiché non sono abbastanza attrezzati e usano questo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti quoto

ti approverei ma non posso


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2010)

ma quello fermo ha dietro uno che sta per dargli un calcio?


----------



## Fabry (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ciao Fabry!!!
> Mi piace moltissimo.
> Non avevo notato quello fermo!!
> avatar stupendo:up:
> ...




:mexican:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

cambia ottico


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quello fermo ha dietro uno che sta per dargli un calcio?


 Guardando bene non è uno fermo, ma uno che sta pestando uno a terra. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guardando bene non è uno fermo, ma uno che sta pestando uno a terra. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


una piu' inguaiata dell'altra con la vista.


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guardando bene non è uno fermo, ma uno che sta pestando uno a terra. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma no! quello seduto fa dondolare le gambe.
Geniale quest'avatar!
vero, fabrrrrrri??? :carneval:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> :mexican:


 
ma lo sai che se ti si guarda ci si incanta?
è rilassante.........

ti fa sognare.

mi piace quello che si butta nel vuoto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Il mio monitor è 19'


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guardando bene non è uno fermo, ma uno che sta pestando uno a terra. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


allora: quello fermo sta minacciando di suicidarsi perché non ne può più degli ometti frenetici, 
dietro c'è chiaramente un poliziotto che lo sta esortando a non farlo


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma lo sai che ti si guarda ci si incanta?
> è rilassante.........
> 
> ti fa sognare.
> ...


 
tutto per una pigiatina....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora: quello fermo sta minacciando dis uicidarsi perché non ne può più degli ometti frenetici,
> dietro c'è chiaramente un poliziotto che lo sta esortando a non farlo


quindi uno spaccato del forum:mexican:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> tutto per una pigiatina....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 leccosa ci sei tu.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora: quello fermo sta minacciando di suicidarsi perché non ne può più degli ometti frenetici,
> dietro c'è chiaramente un poliziotto che lo sta esortando a non farlo


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma gli altri perché scappano?


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quindi uno spaccato del forum:mexican:


 a me pareva intero, non vedo crepe


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> tutto per una pigiatina....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Micio è imbarazzante


----------



## Giusy (29 Luglio 2010)

Io dietro quello fermo non vedo nessuno


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me pareva intero, non vedo crepe


miiiiimiiiii


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Micio è imbarazzante


 
e perchè?


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e perchè?


perchè sei leccosa col mio fabbri per i punti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Micio è imbarazzante


 Ma la pigiatina bisogna tenerla per sè, confessarla, o bisogna vantarsi di come si è brave a fare la pigiatina noi nessun altra?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io dietro quello fermo non vedo nessuno


 Ingrandisci l'immagine.
Quelle che sembrano gambe penzolanti sono le braccia di quello che si prende i pugni.


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la pigiatina bisogna tenerla per sè, confessarla, o bisogna vantarsi di come si è brave a fare la pigiatina noi nessun altra?


dipende, alcune pigiate son troppo intime per parlarne


----------



## Fabry (29 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quello fermo ha dietro uno che sta per dargli un calcio?




No, ma puoi dare all'avatar il significato che vuoi tu, per me il tizio ha capito che ogni tanto nella vita è bene fermarsi e valutare quello che si è fatto....non correre senza mai fermarsi.....e per andare dove poi ????


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> perchè sei leccosa col mio fabbri per i punti


non ti farò mai salire sul mio sidecar.cosi impari.


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ingrandisci l'immagine.
> Quelle che sembrano gambe penzolanti sono le braccia di quello che si prende i pugni.


 ah ma è uno che tenta di risalire ma viene pestato a sangue dal finto suicida.
e quel poliziotto sta a guardare, che gente


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> No, ma puoi dare all'avatar il significato che vuoi tu, per me il tizio ha capito che ogni tanto nella vita è bene fermarsi e valutare quello che si è fatto....non correre senza mai fermarsi.....e per andare dove poi ????


qur che intendevo prima con la battuta del forum.
Si corre, ci si agita, ma 'ndo goriamo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> No, ma puoi dare all'avatar il significato che vuoi tu, per me il tizio ha capito che ogni tanto nella vita è bene fermarsi e valutare quello che si è fatto....non correre senza mai fermarsi.....e per andare dove poi ????


 Questo avatar è meglio delle macchie di Rorschach:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geisha (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come funziona?
> Come è possibile che un utente venga bannato se altri utenti non lo sono stati?
> Questo perché il numero degli utenti attivi e il sistema non consentono di dare tanti punti da far andare chi ha, tipo, 25 punti a - 10, prendendo cioè almeno 35 punti negativi.


come funziona ancora non lo so ma ho capito che oggi fioccano disapprovazioni a gogo' meglio se prendo una giornatina di permesso


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2010)

*Geisha*

E si.......:rotfl:stranamente ricompaiono utenti....e fioccano ste cose....chissà come mai....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> come funziona ancora non lo so ma ho capito che oggi fioccano disapprovazioni a gogo' meglio se prendo una giornatina di permesso


 Domani ne possono fioccare altre.
Non conviene.


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Domani ne possono fioccare altre.
> Non conviene.


per foruna che ci sono le vacanze:carneval:


----------



## Giusy (29 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah ma è uno che tenta di risalire ma viene pestato a sangue dal finto suicida.
> e quel poliziotto sta a guardare, che gente


Inquietante....


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> come funziona ancora non lo so ma ho capito che oggi fioccano disapprovazioni a gogo' meglio se prendo una giornatina di permesso


ti è arrivato il mio verdone? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fabry (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo avatar è meglio delle macchie di Rorschach:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Perdona l'ignoranza..... sono andato a vedere che erano ste macchie

Gli ho dato un'occhiata......ma io vedo solo macchie, pensi che sono grave? :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ti è arrivato il mio verdone? :mrgreen:


semmai il mio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Perdona l'ignoranza..... sono andato a vedere che erano ste macchie
> 
> Gli ho dato un'occhiata......ma io vedo solo macchie, pensi che sono grave? :mexican:


 Io sono la psicologa del giovedì e non so di macchie di Rorschach. :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> semmai il mio


ah no!
il mio tentativo è andato a vuoto 

devo impegnarmi a distribuire di più


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tinke tu sei un caso speciale, sei una cacacazza come me  ma non pensare che se fossi stata bannata io si sarebbe fatta tutta sta caciara ... non lo pensare minimamente, io qua dentro non ho MAI raccolto simpatie, mi e' stato detto da persone "credibili" al di sopra di ogni sospetto  ... pochi giorni fa mi e' stato detto che hanno fatto girare messaggi in MP e e-mail dove si avvertiva di stare in guardia contro di me, perche' ero pericola  capito? ... le stesse persone che poi fanno le carine (a volte) con me, mi sono stati confidati i nomi ed i nick di questi "esemplari", OK?


Beh Marì hai una certa età e solo ora ti avvedi che il mondo è fatto così?
Questo è il mondo di tradi eh?
Mi dai torto se io mi fido solo di certe donne? 
Le altre? Eheheheeheh...faccio finta di fidarmi, tanto che mi costa?:up::up:
Poi a me sei sempre stata molto simpatica.
E ti spiego anche il perchè: tu me le hai sempre dette per davanti, nel bene e nel male. Dai Marì, ora è calato il siparietto sui "soliti teatrini" no?
Capita la tecnica si agisce di conseguenza. 
Sai quante persone hanno avuto da ridire dopo il crollo dei regimi dell'Est Europeo? E di che mangiavano dopo, tutti quelli che si nutrivano grazie al regime sulle spalle della povera gente? Allora ovvio rimpiangono quei tempi.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho 52 punti: mi mettessi a pigiare conterei di più?
> il potere è nelle mie manine affusolate ?
> si possono vendere ?
> se li accumulo poi posso comprarmi due spazi per gli avatar?
> ...


Solo 52? :sonno:


----------



## geisha (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Domani ne possono fioccare altre.
> Non conviene.


ah beh allora rimango...... affronterò il mio destino!


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo 52? :sonno:


tu?:cuoco:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh Marì hai una certa età e solo ora ti avvedi che il mondo è fatto così?
> Questo è il mondo di tradi eh?
> Mi dai torto se io mi fido solo di certe donne?
> Le altre? Eheheheeheh...faccio finta di fidarmi, tanto che mi costa?:up::up:
> ...


Quindi di me, che ti ho sempre detto apertamente che ti trovo di volta in volta scemo, disgustoso, portatore di una filosofia delle relazioni ripugnante, personaggio in malafede e manipolatorio ....ti sei innamotato?


----------



## Fabry (29 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Sono piccoli uomini.....ma hai notato il furbetto tranquillamente seduto che si gusta gli altri che invece corrono come ossessi




Reputazione negativa per questo post, motivazione ?     .   


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Reputazione negativa per questo post, motivazione ?   Questa  .    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


magari han sbagliato a pigiare fabbri.
va bene coglioni ma qui si rasenta il ridicolo.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quindi di me, che ti ho sempre detto apertamente che ti trovo di volta in volta scemo, disgustoso, portatore di una filosofia delle relazioni ripugnante, personaggio in malafede e manipolatorio ....ti sei innamotato?


Per te sono solo questo.
Tu decidi cosa è una persona.
E fai di tutto per convicere il mondo intero che questa persona sia come dici tu.
Sei come il sinedrio.
Convinsero il popolo che Cristo fosse un malfattore.
E neanche le rimostranze di Pilato servirono a qualcosa.
Io provo per te, solo una profondissima pena.
Ti ho già detto che per me sei solo una donna distrutta dal dolore e dalla rabbia per quel che ti ha fatto tuo marito: amare anche un'altra donna.
Non hai un briciolo di misericordia.
E con te se uno viene a scusarsi, trova solo una persona ancora più pronta ad infierire.
Cosa io ti abbia fatto di male non lo so.
Consideri la mia riabilitazione al forum come uno sgarbo personale.

Ora io chiedo a questo forum:
Esiste qualche utente che abbia passato qualsiasi guaio o noia per colpa mia?

Tu hai deciso che dovevo venir bannato e hai fatto di tutto per gettare discredito sulla mia persona. 
Hai perfino detto e scritto che io ho scelto il 2 maggio a bologna per il raduno, per coglionare i bolognesi.

Tu ti ostini a dipingermi in un modo che non sono.

Marì invece mi ha sempre preso come sono.
E ha sempre accettato le mie sincere scuse.


----------



## Fabry (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> magari han sbagliato a pigiare fabbri.
> va bene coglioni ma qui si rasenta il ridicolo.



Ho corretto il post.  la valutazione è solo un punto


Andrò a ripassarmi l'alfabeto Morse  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per te sono solo questo.
> Tu decidi cosa è una persona.
> E fai di tutto per convicere il mondo intero che questa persona sia come dici tu.
> Sei come il sinedrio.
> ...


 Allora non mi ami? 
Sono disperata.:unhappy:
Ho sempre sognato un uomo come te.


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ho corretto il post. la valutazione è solo un punto
> 
> 
> Andrò a ripassarmi l'alfabeto Morse :rotfl::rotfl:


anche a me è arrivato un punto nero. 
dovrò schiacciarlo..:mexican:


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora non mi ami?
> Sono disperata.:unhappy:
> *Ho sempre sognato un uomo come te.*


Guarda che io sottosotto ti credo  :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che io sottosotto ti credo  :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Questo dimostra come capisci bene le cose tu :up:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora non mi ami?
> Sono disperata.:unhappy:
> Ho sempre sognato un uomo come te.


Tu hai paura di un uomo come me.
Prova ne sia, che tu non verresti mai ad un raduno dove ci sono io in person.
In tutto ciò che scrivi si legge allarmismo e paura.
Ma guarda come sei spaventata solo perchè Giovanni ha adottato un nuovo sistema di moderazione. Guardati.
Guarda come corri a chiedere a tutto il forum se il conte qui, se il conte là.

Pensa invece a chi ha ricevuto minacce reali e pericolose eh?
Tu non ti esponi mai, stai sempre là comoda nei 4 muri di certezze che ti sei costruita a furia di dai e dai e dai.

Giovanni è troppo magnanimo.
Fidati io al suo posto avrei chiuso il forum dalla sera alla mattina senza dire nulla a nessuno.

Persa chi sei tu, per venire a fare i conti in tasca agli altri?

Non è colpa mia se ora sei SOLA.


----------



## Fabry (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> anche a me è arrivato un punto nero.
> dovrò schiacciarlo..:mexican:



Vero, sono antiestetici :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Marì invece mi ha sempre preso come sono.
> E ha sempre accettato le mie sincere scuse.


Pinceton, io ho imparato dai traditori a capire l'errore di mio marito  quindi sono in debito (si dice cosi?) con i traditori ... tu sarai anche un traditore, ma sei anche un gran cazzone ... sapessi quanto male ti fai da solo


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo dimostra come capisci bene le cose tu :up:



A volte e' l'istinto che mi salva ... tu questa cosa non la confesseresti manco morta :mrgreen: Pinceton ti "attizza". :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu hai paura di un uomo come me.


affermazione notoriamente falsa che attira l'attenzione 





> Prova ne sia, che tu non verresti mai ad un raduno dove ci sono io in person.


affermazione vera che ci fa dubitare di quella falsa 





> In tutto ciò che scrivi si legge allarmismo e paura.
> Ma guarda come sei spaventata solo perchè Giovanni ha adottato un nuovo sistema di moderazione. Guardati.
> Guarda come corri a chiedere a tutto il forum se il conte qui, se il conte là.


a questo punto sono tutti concentrati sulla 'veridicità' e anche una cosa assurda e non reale ci pare.... vera!!! persa è pacata e lo è stat anche ieri e oggi nel chiedere delucidazioni, ma quasi quasi ci convinciamo che sia 'spaventata' e sia 'corsa' come una folle a chiedere cose a destra e manca.


> Pensa invece a chi ha ricevuto minacce reali e pericolose eh?
> Tu non ti esponi mai, stai sempre là comoda nei 4 muri di certezze che ti sei costruita a furia di dai e dai e dai.
> Giovanni è troppo magnanimo.
> Fidati io al suo posto avrei chiuso il forum dalla sera alla mattina senza dire nulla a nessuno.


qui aggiungiamo frasi a cavolo tanto per allungare il brodo, tanto la parte centrale del discorso non la legge nessuno. 




> Persa chi sei tu, per venire a fare i conti in tasca agli altri?
> 
> Non è colpa mia se ora sei SOLA.


 il gran finale (con faccina che attira l'attenzione fino alla fine), con un'affermazione vera (persa in questo momento non ha un compagno che ci sia noto) e l'affermazione falsa (che lei gli dia colpe) assunta come vera perchè è nella stessa frase.
notare anche la ricerca di compatimento ('non è colpa mia mammina!!')


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> anche a me è arrivato un punto nero.
> dovrò schiacciarlo..:mexican:


non faccio per vantarmi ma a me è arrivato un punto esclamativo


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton, io ho imparato dai traditori a capire l'errore di mio marito  quindi sono in debito (si dice cosi?) con i traditori ... tu sarai anche un traditore, ma sei anche un gran cazzone ... sapessi quanto male ti fai da solo


Vero. Ma almeno son sincero eh?
Tu non mi fai felicetto?
Cerco altrove.
E se trovo trovo.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu hai paura di un uomo come me.
> Prova ne sia, che tu non verresti mai ad un raduno dove ci sono io in person.
> In tutto ciò che scrivi si legge allarmismo e paura.
> Ma guarda come sei spaventata solo perchè Giovanni ha adottato un nuovo sistema di moderazione. Guardati.
> ...


Ma tu cosa ne sai?
Cosa ne sai della sua vita adesso? di cosa fa? se è sola o no?
La piantiamo di cercare di attaccare  usando  questioni personali??
Ma pensate davvero che sia un buon modo per invogliare la gente a scrivere qui di sè stessa?? Vi lamentate del cazzeggio e degli ot  ma impedite SISTEMATICAMENTE di aprirsi, raccontarsi veramente per paura di vedersi sbattere sui denti prese per il culo o frecciatine velenose sulle proprie vicende al primo scazzo.
Ma basta!


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A volte e' l'istinto che mi salva ... tu questa cosa non la confesseresti manco morta :mrgreen: Pinceton ti "attizza". :rotfl::rotfl:


Sei imbarazzante.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu hai paura di un uomo come me.
> Prova ne sia, che tu non verresti mai ad un raduno dove ci sono io in person.
> In tutto ciò che scrivi si legge allarmismo e paura.
> Ma guarda come sei spaventata solo perchè Giovanni ha adottato un nuovo sistema di moderazione. Guardati.
> ...


 
sul fatto che sia SOLA io nutrirei qualche dubbio 

ma raginando come se fosse sola ....


analogamente,
non è colpa sua se tu ti presenti disgustoso


e non dimentichiamo che l'impressione di avere a che fare con lo staff l'hai data tu (secondo me, apposta) 

e solo di quello si è informata


io penso ti faccia piacere pensare che persa possa aver paura di te
penso anche che sbagli a pensarlo
e che facendolo, non ti rendi neanche conto di quanto sia importante per te
tanto da non sopportare il rischio di esserle indifferente
Buongustaio :up:


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Sei imbarazzante.


Perche' sono schietta? ... scrivo cio' che penso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu hai paura di un uomo come me.
> Prova ne sia, che tu non verresti mai ad un raduno dove ci sono io in person.
> In tutto ciò che scrivi si legge allarmismo e paura.
> Ma guarda come sei spaventata solo perchè Giovanni ha adottato un nuovo sistema di moderazione. Guardati.
> ...


Tu hai problemi grossi, ma davvero.
Se ti trovo ripugnante mi spieghi una ragione per incontrarti?
Ti avevo chiesto perché TU volevi incontrami.
Mi avevi risposto per dimostrarMI che sei diverso da come credo.
Ma a te cosa te ne frega della mia opinione?
Nulla, visto che mi consideri una poveretta.
E a me non frega nulla della tua.
Per me sei un deficiente che, ogni tanto, fa usare il suo nick ad altri deficienti e con problemi gravi che hanno accumulato rancori verso il forum (nel migliore dei casi) oppure sei una persona spregiudicata che agisce per conto di chi vuole screditare o scoraggiare i frequentatori del forum che considerano in contrasto con l'immagine trasgressiva (che immaginano più redditizia) che vogliono dare.

P.S. Che io sia sola o bene o male accompagnata non ti riguarda. Così come non ti riguarda nulla di me.
Non sprecarti a trovare termini per offendermi o ferirmi. Non puoi.
Le tue opinioni come quelle di altri che disistimo non mi sfiorano.

Adios


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' sono schietta? ... scrivo cio' che penso.


 Il problema non è dire quel che si pensa, il problema è cosa si pensa.


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A volte e' l'istinto che mi salva ... tu questa cosa non la confesseresti manco morta :mrgreen: Pinceton ti "attizza". :rotfl::rotfl:


esattamente come a te eteocle :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> affermazione notoriamente falsa che attira l'attenzione
> affermazione vera che ci fa dubitare di quella falsa a questo punto sono tutti concentrati sulla 'veridicità' e anche una cosa assurda e non reale ci pare.... vera!!! persa è pacata e lo è stat anche ieri e oggi nel chiedere delucidazioni, ma quasi quasi ci convinciamo che sia 'spaventata' e sia 'corsa' come una folle a chiedere cose a destra e manca.
> 
> qui aggiungiamo frasi a cavolo tanto per allungare il brodo, tanto la parte centrale del discorso non la legge nessuno.
> ...


 Bravissima.
La paura mi era sfuggita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' sono schietta? ... scrivo cio' che penso.


E' imbarazzante il tuo comportamento * oggi* con una persona con la quale, bene o male sei sempre andata d'accordo, e che hai sempre rispettato, alla quale hai sempre riconosciuto lealtà ed onestà  e che oggi sbeffeggi ed insulti ad ogni post quasi istericamente.
Perchè sai benissimo che il rispetto Persa  lo merita eccome.
E tu non glielo stai dando come non lo stai dando a persone con le quali fino a poco tempo fa ti sei sempre trovata bene e con le quali hai passato qui dentro momenti gradevoli mentre lo dai a persone che hai sempre giudicato negativamente in passato.
Te lo dico molto serenamente:fermati un attimo e pensaci.
Se no passa oltre e amen.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> esattamente come a te eteocle :rotfl:


Brugole', non scherziamo please :unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> E' imbarazzante il tuo comportamento * oggi* con una persona con la quale, bene o male sei sempre andata d'accordo, e che hai sempre rispettato, alla quale hai sempre riconosciuto lealtà ed onestà  e che oggi sbeffeggi ed insulti ad ogni post quasi istericamente.
> Perchè sai benissimo che il rispetto Persa  lo merita eccome.
> E tu non glielo stai dando come non lo stai dando a persone con le quali fino a poco tempo fa ti sei sempre trovata bene e con le quali hai passato qui dentro momenti gradevoli mentre lo dai a persone che hai sempre giudicato negativamente in passato.
> Te lo dico molto serenamente:fermati un attimo e pensaci.
> Se no passa oltre e amen.


Sbagli, moltissime volte mi sono trovata d'accordo su quello che sosteneva e l'ho dimostrato quotandola, ma che cazzo dici  il rispetto lo meritano tutti, non solo lei.


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brugole', non scherziamo please :unhappy:


 
vedi? immagino sia fastidioso sentirsi dire che probabilmente ti attizza un uomo che invece palesemente disprezzi.
lo stesso fastidio che provoca in persa lo pseudo attizzamento per il conte


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sbagli, moltissime volte mi sono trovata d'accordo su quello che sosteneva e l'ho dimostrato quotandola, ma che cazzo dici  il rispetto lo meritano tutti, non solo lei.


Sono due giorni che l'attacchi ad ogni post senza motivo.
Perchè sei offesa perchè non ti ha appoggiato, perchè non ha solidarizzato con te, perchè anche tu hai un carattere di merda. (anch'io ce l'ho ma diversamente  perchè io perdono e dimentico eccome!!) e "alla prima che mi fai ti licenzio e te ne vai" .
Dimenticando che anche fra amici o persone leali, bisogna avere la possibilità di contraddirsi, non essere d'accordo e criticare un comportamento che si reputa sbagliato.
Tu questa possibilità non la dai mai.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> vedi? immagino sia fastidioso sentirsi dire che probabilmente ti attizza un uomo che invece palesemente disprezzi.
> lo stesso fastidio che provoca in persa lo pseudo attizzamento per il conte


Ma Pinceton (odio i titoli nobiliari, abbasso la monarchia ) non si e' mai comportato come quella "forma di vita" ha fatto con me, non diciamo assurdita' Brugole' dddai  PLEASE!


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Sono due giorni che l'attacchi ad ogni post senza motivo.
> Perchè sei offesa perchè non ti ha appoggiato, perchè non ha solidarizzato con te, perchè anche tu hai un carattere di merda. (anch'io ce l'ho ma diversamente  perchè io perdono e dimentico eccome!!) e "alla prima che mi fai ti licenzio e te ne vai" .
> Dimenticando che anche fra amici o persone leali, bisogna avere la possibilità di contraddirsi, non essere d'accordo e criticare un comportamento che si reputa sbagliato.
> Tu questa possibilità non la dai mai.


Hai ragione, ho un carattere  di merda ... tutti quelli che hanno carattere hanno dei brutti caratteri e allora?

C. lasciamo perdere ... lei sa difendersi, e sa offerndere molto bene, le sue armi sono molto sottili ed affilate  risparmiati.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sbagli, moltissime volte mi sono trovata d'accordo su quello che sosteneva e l'ho dimostrato quotandola, ma che cazzo dici  il rispetto lo meritano tutti, non solo lei.


ma non le dai lo stesso rispetto che dai a pincy.
Da notare come per quanto persa sia stata in disaccordo è sempre stata pacata... pincy vagamente meno.
Te l'ho già detto: ti vuoi far infinocchiare?
solo due giorni fa convenivi che t'eri fatta 'convincere' che chen fosse un tipo da considerare... salvo poi renderti conto che non lo era affatto.


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2010)

*.........*

Meglio aver un carattere pessimo,che appecoronarsi sempre e comunque....!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma non le dai lo stesso rispetto che dai a pincy.
> Da notare come per quanto persa sia stata in disaccordo è sempre stata pacata... pincy vagamente meno.
> Te l'ho già detto: ti vuoi far infinocchiare?
> *solo due giorni fa convenivi che t'eri fatta 'convincere' che chen fosse un tipo da considerare... salvo poi renderti conto che non lo era affatto.*


Mostramelo! 

Chen mi/ci e' stato molto utile in questo forum, non era uno scemo qualunque.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meglio aver un carattere pessimo,che appecoronarsi sempre e comunque....!!:mrgreen:


:forza:


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' sono schietta? ... scrivo cio' che penso.


lei può essere schietta in maniera imbarazzante. e da quel che leggo lo è. imbarazzante, intendo.
Saluti.


Juan


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma Pinceton (odio i titoli nobiliari, abbasso la monarchia ) non si e' mai comportato come quella "forma di vita" ha fatto con me, non diciamo assurdita' Brugole' dddai  PLEASE!


Forse nemmeno la Sig.ra Persa si è comportata con Pinceton come lei ha fatto con quella "forma di vita"
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meglio aver un carattere pessimo,che appecoronarsi sempre e comunque....!!:mrgreen:


Ma lei nell'altro thread non stava appecoronandosi all'amministratore GIovanni?
Suvvia, confessi che le piace stare in quella posizione.
Saluti.


Juan


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

*Juan  cu 'a chitarra*



Juan ha detto:


> lei può essere schietta in maniera imbarazzante. e da quel che leggo lo è. imbarazzante, intendo.
> Saluti.
> 
> 
> Juan


*Lo so, lo sento e capisco  ... non sono il suo tipo "Juan"*​


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNEx82ESUI8



:ciao:

*Senza rancore!*​


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> Forse nemmeno la Sig.ra Persa si è comportata con Pinceton come lei ha fatto con quella "forma di vita"
> Saluti.
> 
> Juan



Che faccio :cooldue: ri-metto in funzione il vecchio disegnino con il dito medio? ... per il quale fui mazziata per dieci giorni di sospenzione/punizione?!

*O continuiamo in musica?*



http://www.btkwebsite.com/bravo.swf​ 

*Non voglio litigare, pero' non ronpetemi i coglioni ( hai visto Persa, questa volta l'ho scritto per intero)*
​


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Lo so, lo sento e capisco  ... non sono il suo tipo "Juan"*​
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNEx82ESUI8
> ...


in maniera molto pacata le chiedo cosa possa c'entrare che lei sia il mio tipo o meno. A meno che lei non ami saltare di palo in frasca. Si assicuri che la frasca sia ben solida, non vorrei mai che mi cadesse. Dalla frasca, intendo.
Per il rancore poi, essendo immortale, perchè provarne? Sono conscio del fatto che mentre tutto il resto dell'umanità decadrà e scomparirà sistematicamente io sarò qui DOPO. In altre parole il rancore sarebbe una perdita di tempo.
Saluti.


Juan


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che faccio :cooldue: ri-metto in funzione il vecchio disegnino con il dito medio? ... per il quale fui mazziata per dieci giorni di sospenzione/punizione?!
> 
> *O continuiamo in musica?*
> 
> ...


Ma perchè mi mette a parte di dettagli per me insignificanti? Proprio non comprendo. Metta in funzione ciò che vuole, è suo diritto.
Continuiamo pure in musica, si. Il mio amico Mozart mi ha dedicato della musica definita, appunto, "immortale". Lo faccia anche lei se le pare il caso. Anche se, e sono certo mi vorrà scusare, il paragone mi sembra del tutto improponibile.
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2010)

*Juan*

Io?io son quello che ha preso per anni a calci nel sedere il suo padroncino e i suoi adepti, che fanno parte della sua stessa cricca!Juan un entrata più da coione non poteva farla!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io?io son quello che ha preso per anni a calci nel sedere il suo padroncino e i suoi adepti, che fanno parte della sua stessa cricca!Juan un entrata più da coione non poteva farla!!!:rotfl:


ma che persona rozza è lei!
Se non fosse che ho tutto il pomeriggio occupato per pigiare le utenti di questo forum la sfiderei a singolar tenzone. Singolar perchè rimarrebbe da solo a farlo visto che basterebbe solo il mio pensiero per sbatterla al tappeto. Dove, da quel poco che posso comprendere, lei si trova a suo agio.
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2010)

*Juan*

Son rozzo con i coioni...e con te non potrei esser diversamente....!!Non so chi sei non mi interessa sapere chi sei...non mi piace ciò che scrivi e quando ti leggo sento odore di senza palle!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son rozzo con i coioni...e con te non potrei esser diversamente....!!Non so chi sei non mi interessa sapere chi sei...non mi piace ciò che scrivi e quando ti leggo sento odore di senza palle!!:mrgreen:


Le faccio presente che, avendo io pernottato a Roma per moltissimo tempo e intuendo che lei possa essere o comuqnue dimorare in questa meravigliosa città, lei dovrebbe scrivere cojoni. Dopodichè la invito ben presto a fare una visita presso un rinologo perchè, ma la mia potrebbe essere un'ipotesi-secondo me alquanto fondata però-, che il suo organo dell'odorato è fuori uso. Vorrei porre l'attenzione sul fatto che, data questa disfunzione, lei  potrebbe avvicinarsi allo sterco senza peraltro potersi accorgere del suo olezzo. E decisamente questa è un'evenienza che definirei perlomeno sgradevole. Ci pensi su e se decide di farlo, vedrà che, coJone o non coJone, mi ringrazierà.
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2010)

*Juan*

Juan...Sei coione a prescindere da roma o altro...e non ho altro tempo da perdere....!!


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Juan...Sei coione a prescindere da roma o altro...e non ho altro tempo da perdere....!!


CoJone.
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa ne sai?
> Cosa ne sai della sua vita adesso? di cosa fa? se è sola o no?
> La piantiamo di cercare di attaccare  usando  questioni personali??
> Ma pensate davvero che sia un buon modo per invogliare la gente a scrivere qui di sè stessa?? Vi lamentate del cazzeggio e degli ot  ma impedite SISTEMATICAMENTE di aprirsi, raccontarsi veramente per paura di vedersi sbattere sui denti prese per il culo o frecciatine velenose sulle proprie vicende al primo scazzo.
> Ma basta!


Lei con me che cosa ha fatto?
L'unica persona di questo forum che con me anzichè badare a cazzate si è data da fare per me è stata MK, per poi sentirsi dire da Persa, ah ma tu sei stata l'amante di uno sposato eh?
Come dire che cazzo di buono può fare una persona come te?

E invece MK anzichè perdersi dietro a giudizi del cazzo mi ha dato una mano.

Persa mi ha regalato solo una montagna di sgradevoli giudizi, mai richiesti per altro. Trovo perfino disgustoso e imbarazzante definirsi "Santa". Che almeno chi si professa laico non vada a mettere alla berlina cose come la santità. Almeno i santi sono persone che non amavano certo sè stessi, e anzi hanno avuto quella marcia in più per sacrificarsi per gli altri esseri umani.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu hai problemi grossi, ma davvero.
> Se ti trovo ripugnante mi spieghi una ragione per incontrarti?
> Ti avevo chiesto perché TU volevi incontrami.
> Mi avevi risposto per dimostrarMI che sei diverso da come credo.
> ...


Tutto quello che scrivi in rosso è falso e irreale.
Continui a gettar discredito, proiettando le tue paure.
E quando sei nei guai arrivano quelle della tua cricca.
Meglio Marì che ti affronta a testa alta da sola e per davanti.
Smettila di dire cose FALSE.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutto quello che scrivi in rosso è falso e irreale.
> Continui a gettar discredito, proiettando le tue paure.
> E quando sei nei guai arrivano quelle della tua cricca.
> *Meglio Marì che ti affronta a testa alta da sola e per davanti.*
> Smettila di dire cose FALSE.




EHHhhh, sapessi quanto mi costa  ... l'antipatia di (quasi) tutto il forum   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma non le dai lo stesso rispetto che dai a pincy.
> Da notare come per quanto persa sia stata in disaccordo è sempre stata pacata... pincy vagamente meno.
> Te l'ho già detto: ti vuoi far infinocchiare?
> solo due giorni fa convenivi che t'eri fatta 'convincere' che chen fosse un tipo da considerare... salvo poi renderti conto che non lo era affatto.


Per prima cosa non chiamarmi Pincy, tu non puoi:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Seconda se io avessi intuito che se stavo "pacato" evitavo il ban, non sarei stato così espansivo. 
Ma capisci bene che non sapevo di incorrere in certe situazioni.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per prima cosa non chiamarmi Pincy, tu non puoi:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Seconda se io avessi intuito che se stavo "pacato" evitavo il ban, non sarei stato così espansivo.
> Ma capisci bene che non sapevo di incorrere in certe situazioni.


 eh, capisco, capisco.....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> eh, capisco, capisco.....


Non vorrei essere vittima di scenate di gelosia capisci?
Di fraintendimenti...
Di mp dal sapore, brutto porco bastardo, che cosa c'è tra te e quella gatta nera? Capisci?
Ne ho di gatte da pelare e non voglio casini.
Come mai quella ti chiama Pincy? Mi avevi detto che solo potevo chiamarti così...e tutte ste robe qua.:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Poi l'altra dice...ehi...lo ha chiamato Pincy, chissà cosa c'è di mezzo tra loro due.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere vittima di scenate di gelosia capisci?
> Di fraintendimenti...
> Di mp dal sapore, brutto porco bastardo, che cosa c'è tra te e quella gatta nera? Capisci?
> Ne ho di gatte da pelare e non voglio casini.
> ...


 eh, ma pincy, shhhh, discrezione, su! Capisci? Mi metti in difficoltà... su...


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> eh, ma pincy, shhhh, discrezione, su! Capisci? Mi metti in difficoltà... su...


Pincy sta per pince-nez immagino.
Saluti

Juan


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> Pincy sta per pince-nez immagino.
> Saluti
> 
> Juan


immagini sempre per il meglio!


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

Il sistema mi sembra di aver capito che è costruito in questo modo:

Meno ti fai vedere, meno si ricordano di te, meno punti ti prendi 

Buscopann


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il sistema mi sembra di aver capito che è costruito in questo modo:
> 
> Meno ti fai vedere, meno si ricordano di te, meno punti ti prendi
> 
> Buscopann


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il sistema mi sembra di aver capito che è costruito in questo modo:
> 
> Meno ti fai vedere, meno si ricordano di te, meno punti ti prendi
> 
> Buscopann


:up:


----------

